# Perry vs the Zucchini.



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2020)

$100 on the Zucchini winning this one.

Fight!


----------



## jimsins (Dec 21, 2020)

This is the best _courgette_ soup usopp one piece recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting ... By Neil _Perry_ ... Cook the garlic, basil, salt _and courgette_ slowly for 10 minutes, _or_ until the _courgettes_ are lightly browned _and_ softened.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Dec 21, 2020)

jimsins said:


> This is the best _courgette_ soup usopp one piece recipe when you've got a glut, A creamy soup that's full of contrasting ... By Neil _Perry_ ... Cook the garlic, basil, salt _and courgette_ slowly for 10 minutes, _or_ until the _courgettes_ are lightly browned _and_ softened.


I named him/her after Perry the platypus from phineas and ferb


----------

